# Max plays hide and seek



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

My wife made this photo with a tablet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL. What a funny picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, too funny.


----------

